# Fog Light turns on with turn signal on EOS-- Fixed! (FMinMI)



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I hope Frank doesn't mind that I copied his post from the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum to here. I thought more Eos owners might like this feature. I think it's very cool and would like to do this. The original thread is here. Thanks Frank for posting these instructions!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36331


_Quote, originally posted by *FMinMI* »_
For those who are interested in the this feature (front fog light will turn on with turn signal), and don't want to read all the stuff above, here is what you need to do:
Go to Module 09-Cent. Elect., Coding-07, then Long Coding Helper and:
- change Byte 23, Bit 2 to 'on'
- use the drop down box for Bit 3-4 to select 08-Turn Lights via Fog Lights
Go to Module 17-Instruments, Coding-07 and
- change the 5th value (original US coding should be 0023203) from 2 to 1 (change from US to European)
Go into your MFD and change units back to US format, along with time to 12 hr format (if so desired)
Note that the respective fog light (left or right) will not come on unless the following conditions are met:
1) headlights are on (not DRL)
2) fog lights are off (duh...)
Then you can either put on the turn signal fully (not the change-lane 3-blink mode)
OR the wheel is turned about an 1/8th of a turn (or both...)
3) There is a speed limit as well but I have not been able to figure out what it is. It might be a just that you need to be slowing down? Seems like I see them going on when I am moving 15 mph or less...
Thanks to all who gave input.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Fog Light turns on with turn signal on EOS-- Fixed! (solarflare)*

Moderators okay to delete this tread. I move this info to the VAG-COM sticky


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Fog Light turns on with turn signal on EOS-- Fixed! (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I hope Frank doesn't mind that I copied his post from the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum to here. I thought more Eos owners might like this feature. I think it's very cool and would like to do this. The original thread is here. Thanks Frank for posting these instructions!


I don't mind at all! That what the forums are all about....


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Fog Light turns on with turn signal on EOS-- Fixed! (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Moderators okay to delete this tread. I move this info to the VAG-COM sticky

thanks for copying the info into the sticky thread
i'd just as soon leave this here as well, sometimes the search works wacky and having it in the topic titles and not just words in a post is a good thing.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Fog Light turns on with turn signal on EOS-- Fixed! (just-jean)*

Okay, yeah, the forum software search function is pretty bad, I don't even think it's working at all. I use google search in this forum to find stuff. That works pretty well.
I broke down and purchased a VAG-COM. I figured it would help with my window problems and now can be used to tweek in some pretty cool features not to mention its diagnostic capabilities. I hope it works well with my netbook.


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm wondering, merely from a lighting fanatic perspective, but I have the 3.2 w/ AFS already in the headlight assembly. Do you think this VAG adjustment would work on my setup? Obviously I already have a light come on when the conditions stated above are met, but sure, I'd like to have that light AND the fog-lamp come on too if possible. I also don't want the re-coding to turn off the internal-headlamp bulb going on for the fog lamp activation.
Any thoughts? Anyone tried this w/ the bi-xenon units?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

I think I read somewhere that the built-in cornering lights on the AFS system don't even come on if your fog lights are on. I think this is because of a law in the states, at least in my area, that you can only have headlights and one set of auxillary lights active at a time. I wouldn't be surprised if activating this option

_Quote »_
Go to Module 09-Cent. Elect., Coding-07, then Long Coding Helper and:
- change Byte 23, Bit 2 to 'on'
- use the drop down box for Bit 3-4 to select 08-Turn Lights via Fog Lights


would deactive your built in cornering. Of coarse there might be additional coding that can solve that issue as well.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Well, I tried to enable this feature but didn't see byte 23 in module 9, coding 7 ?? Mine ends at byte 22. 
Apparently there was an update to this controller. Newer ones have 30 bytes. This feature won't work with the earlier controller







Too bad, I thought I actually found a useful feature for these fog lights. 


_Modified by solarflare at 1:49 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Well, I tried to enable this feature but didn't see byte 23 in module 9, coding 7 ?? Mine ends at byte 22. 
Apparently there was an update to this controller. Newer ones have 30 bytes. This feature won't work with the earlier controller







Too bad, I thought I actually found a useful feature for these fog lights. 

_Modified by solarflare at 1:49 PM 2-27-2010_

Bummer. Yes I do remember seeing other postings that some changes cannot be made unless you have the 'newer' module (or firmware, whichever...). I would guess you could buy and install a newer one if you wanted this feature but I am sure this component is going to be expensive. 
This would be a good topic to post on the tech or VAGCOM forum to see if anyone knows cheaper options (like doing a chip replacement)... Sorry.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (FMinMI)*

That's a good idea. It could be just a firmware update. This actually was one of the deciding factors in purchasing my vag-com. But all was not lost, I was able to enable rain sensing windows, which I didn't even know about until after browsing the controllers. Now I can leave my windows cracked at work during the day and not have to run out to close them when a storm approaches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by solarflare at 5:21 AM 2-28-2010_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I can confirm that bit 23 is available with new firmware (or ECU update) on an '07. My MDF was replaced (and then ECU replaced too). So I must have an updated firmware (guessing).
I have the bit 23 in Cent.-07 coding.
I was able to make these setting but the fog remained on until a power cycle of the car... is that normal. I was not moving but had the headlights on, then used the turn left signal. The left fog light did turn on. I then manually switched off the turn signal but the fog light remained activated. Weird...
Greg


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

Greg,
So you have confirmed that you use to have the older Central Electronics module (09) and then after your repairs now have the newer version and they didn't replace the central electronics module? That's interesting! I wonder if I can get my dealer to give me an update?
New ECU and MFD? What happened?


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I'm only aware of the MDF/ECU being replaced replaced. Where would I check for the version/module.
Not sure what happened to the MDF. Started to see lines 18 months into the car. I lived with it for a while. Would come and go. Finally, the whole display went.
First the MDF was replace (whole cluster). got it back. All kinds of error codes and a 'Service Now or you car will die' (or something very dire....). That's when they replaced the ECU. All covered under warranty (or would have been around $3k).
Greg


----------

